# Got my first creeper



## StudMuffin (May 22, 2016)

So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry this happened. uber doesn't care though. Nothing will come of it.


----------



## StudMuffin (May 22, 2016)

I figured as much. Uber said they ' would look into it' I assume sending me that email was as much as they would do. I have guys say ' oh I don't have any cash on me for a tip, want to come into the bar and I'll buy you a few drinks' or something like that at least once or twice a night, which isn't a big deal to turn them down. But this guy was just flat out creepy.


----------



## StudMuffin (May 22, 2016)

I have to say I really dislike the fact if I need to call/ or they need to call about a ride that they now have my number in their phone history. I haven't had an issue with it yet, but there's still time


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If I were a woman I would not take a job where I have to give rides to random strangers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You know where he lives. Grass killer on the lawn. Brick through a window. These jerks deserve it. 
In the future, if you expect a 1 star rating, give 1 star service. Kick them out near a police station.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

StudMuffin said:


> I have to say I really dislike the fact if I need to call/ or they need to call about a ride that they now have my number in their phone history. I haven't had an issue with it yet, but there's still time


They don't get your actual #, its routed though anther number. Check your voicemail though and make sure your real number isn't in your message. If they call and you dont answer it will go to your vm.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes I am married is a clear no I am not interested. To a man, especially a drunk man, I have one of those means maybe I don't like having one of those and I might be available for you. You need to be clear with the first response so that you don't need to clear it up later.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

StudMuffin said:


> I have to say I really dislike the fact if I need to call/ or they need to call about a ride that they now have my number in their phone history.


^^^^^^^^^^^What this one said \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Alexander said:


> What number? If you call the rider, it routes your number through a relay number, and that is the one that appears as the caller ID on the rider's phone. Same applies if a rider calls you- it's not their actual number.





wk1102 said:


> They don't get your actual #, its routed though anther number. *CHECK YOUR VOICEMAIL THOUGH AND MAKE SURE YOUR REAL NUMBER ISN'T IN YOUR MESSAGE.*


 (emphasis mine)

*^^^^^^DECIDEDLY THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^*

It will show a dummy number. One thing that you might do is insist that every passenger enter his destination into the application. Once you start the trip, verify that the entered destination is where the customer wants to go. If some creepy guy like this will not tell you where to take him or will not enter it, END THE RIDE.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

StudMuffin said:


> So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


Hi S-Muffin, this is terrible and wrong in every way. Please escalate this and/or go into your local office to tell folks about this guy. At a minimum, his file should be flagged. At a maximum, he should be kicked off the platform. Uber has to get out ahead of problem people.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Sounds like he was just drunk and stupid. Few ladies drive nights, and from what I've seen I wouldn't recommend any woman drive my shift. He didn't cross the line in my opinion, just behaved in a way that he didn't realize was grossly inappropriate due to his state of intoxication. Unfortunately that is normal for the intoxicated, and you will probably experience things like this many times if you haul drunks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

A morgan has a very good point. If she's asked if she has a husband an answer of "yeah, i got one of them" leaves way too much for room for interpretation . it can be interpreted by the drunk passenger as, "well technically I am married, but... "
An answer of "I am happily married" does not leave anything open. It is a clear answer with no room for interpretation.

Many sober men will take the 1st answer as an invite to further pursue, add alcohol and that number goes up exponentially! some men take a simple smile or a hello or just a female being nice as the female being interested. 

Does this apply to 100% of men? No, of course not but at 1am leaving a bar after a few cocktails I'm willing to bet that it applies more than it doesn't.

I lock my doors until I confirm my rider, should the 99.9 percent of good people be offended by this? The same applies.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Uberbrethren said:


> Hi S-Muffin, this is terrible and wrong in every way. Please escalate this and/or go into your local office to tell folks about this guy. At a minimum, his file should be flagged. At a maximum, he should be kicked off the platform. Uber has to get out ahead of problem people.


We drivers need to demand confirmation from Luber that bad passengers have been removed from their platform.

Luber also needs to be more aggressive at removing bad passengers from the platform.

All these bad pax do is make less cars available when drivers sign off for the day (or FOREVER) after a dramatized ride.

Luber: I know you are both DESPERATE for cash but kicking these jerks off your platform will actually increase your earnings.

Pax that consistently rate drivers poorly should also be jettisoned.

And Lyft, show the drivers the Prime time rate if you want to get serious about competing for drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Alexander said:


> capeesh?


The correct Italian rendering of that is "_*capisc'?*_" It is Napolitano/Siciliano for the Standard Italian "_*capisci?*_" which translates as "Do you understand?". As many Southern dialects of Italian lack a composite past tense, the speakers of those dialects use the present. In Central and Northern Italy, as well as Standard Italian, they use the past tense form "_*hai capito?*_" to express "Do you understand?". Literally, it translates "Have you understood?" or "Did you understand?". Funny is that while the affirmative response is phrased in the past tense "_*Ho capito*_" (eq. "I understand". lit. "I have understood"), the negative reply is in the present "_*Non capisco*_"; "I do not understand". You will hear _*"Non ho capito"*_, but usually, you hear _*"Non capisco"*_.



wk1102 said:


> If she's asked if ahe has a husband an answer of "yeah,


..........."yeah, he recently retired as a fullback or middle linebacker (choose one) of ____________________________(insert name of professional football team here). Ya' know, as jealous a guy as he is, I'm surprised he lets me do this..........................."



wl1102 said:


> It is a clear answer with no room for interpretation.


While it might be open to interpretation, using my reply would make it clear that getting out of line would be extremely hazardous to the passenger's health.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Alexander said:


> What number? If you call the rider, it routes your number through a relay number, and that is the one that appears as the caller ID on the rider's phone. Same applies if a rider calls you- it's not their actual number. The only way that can happen is if you give out your personal number (or if the relay system malfunctions, which is unlikely).


*Nope & you are Wrong. Riders can call Drivers within the first three hours of the ride through Uber's designated number. Drivers cannot after 1o mins or hour.*
As, a rider you can email Uber after six hours to three days. Mention to Uber, you have lost an article in such an such car & Uber does give out your personal number. If a driver is giving away his/her personal number, then be prepared to face all consequences.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Sexist much?


I'd like to think I'm as far from being a sexist as is possible....... However, as a man..... when I read the "I have one of those" part..... I did think that was an odd thing to put in there. I am a very sarcastic person.... so I get the sarcasm...... but men can be pigs.... and men who have been at the drink rarely become less piggy......

I agree that a "Yes, I'm married" leaves nothing to interpret in the mind of a simple, drunk stooge


----------



## jayRex (May 1, 2016)

Where is the popcorn?


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

A good dash cam with a hidden storage does wonders to deter Charles Manson type creepo
Get it like yesterday


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a woman and I agree with him. The answer to "What does that mean" is "It means I'm happily married, love my husband and my 6 kids very much, and am not available."

Oh, and as far as this: "You made a fairly disgusting generalization based on sex that portrays men as undercover sex-crazed brutes who are just a few drinks away from turning into uncivilized beasts"

Yeah, not most, but it only takes one. And her spidey sense was telling her this guy was creepy and scary. So call it sexist or whatever you want, but personally I, as a woman, would have been VERY clear what I meant.

Oh and I have neither husband nor kids, but I've lied about that plenty of times too. It's ridiculous that a husband who isn't even present holds more sway over another man than the woman who is clearly not interested, and it pisses me off it's like that, but in the moment, alone at might with a creepy pax, I'm more concerned about my safety than whether I'm perpetuating the idea a man "owns" me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Luber4.9 said:


> We drivers need to demand confirmation from Luber that bad passengers have been removed from their platform.
> 
> Luber also needs to be more aggressive at removing bad passengers from the platform.
> 
> ...


What do you want, a sworn statement? What sort of confirmation? An email from India? Pax can just open another account anyway.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> I was busy working so I missed much of this and it's really too much to read and too much wasted time. I was just trying to help the gal that posted to stay safe by suggesting that she should make herself clear when subjected to inappropriate behavior especially by drunk men as some drunk men can be very dangerous. It never crossed my mind that someone might possibly think that I was saying all men would continue to pursue the affections of the driver or that anyone would spend so much time on this silly issue. Stay safe out there my friends.


Just ignore Alexander, it's a bit nuts.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Newwber said:


> I'd like to think I'm as far from being a sexist as is possible....... However, as a man..... when I read the "I have one of those" part..... I did think that was an odd thing to put in there. I am a very sarcastic person.... so I get the sarcasm...... but men can be pigs.... and men who have been at the drink rarely become less piggy......
> 
> I agree that a "Yes, I'm married" leaves nothing to interpret in the mind of a simple, drunk stooge


Yes, sarcasm and jokes are wasted on horny drunks. They don't get it or choose not to get it. Either way...


----------



## Vandalay (May 28, 2016)

Interesting and evocative topics on this forum! I've only been doing this for a couple of months but this is good stuff for virtual experience. One of the reasons, no, the ONLY reason I decided to end my driving around 11:00pm is to eliminate the unpredictability of inebriated Riders.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I feel so much lighter......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberbrethren said:


> Hi S-Muffin, this is terrible and wrong in every way. Please escalate this and/or go into your local office to tell folks about this guy. At a minimum, his file should be flagged. At a maximum, he should be kicked off the platform. Uber has to get out ahead of problem people.


Uber won't.
They will give him $2.00 pool rides.

So you can have multiple creeps in your car.


----------



## Schweisshund (Feb 28, 2016)

uber fooled said:


> A good dash cam with a hidden storage does wonders to deter Charles Manson type creepo
> Get it like yesterday


Even a fake one with a blinking light


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

StudMuffin said:


> So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


No destination means no trip. _Please enter your destination or would you like for me to enter it? No? Out. _Once you decline a trip, which is your right, so not change your mind, they don't get better and you're already going to be 1 star.

A creeper complaint with a video may get more attention. If you don't have a dual dashcam, get one.


----------



## Schweisshund (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow, I completely missed that one. 

Remember the Windows paperclip? The annoying little obnoxious "helper" that would knock on your monitor screen? You just couldn't tell it to go away and it would impose itself on you every time you did anything? 

I'm real glad Windows got rid of it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Schweisshund said:


> Wow, I completely missed that one.
> 
> I'm real glad Windows got rid of it.


I didn't miss it. Didn't realize it was deleted. But it pissed me off too.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

StudMuffin said:


> Got my first creeper


creeper huh? are you a young female and he was an old guy that decided it was a good idea to get out of the car and open the doors for you and your young female friends cause he thought he was being respectful?

yah total creeper for sure hehe


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> You know where he lives. Grass killer on the lawn. Brick through a window. These jerks deserve it.
> In the future, if you expect a 1 star rating, give 1 star service. Kick them out near a police station.





nickd8775 said:


> You know where he lives. Grass killer on the lawn. Brick through a window. These jerks deserve it.
> In the future, if you expect a 1 star rating, give 1 star service. Kick them out near a police station.


Brake fluid on car hood works well too.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

StudMuffin said:


> So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


I tossed two guys for trying to **** in my car with another passenger next to them in the backseatand they gave me 1 star I emailed Uber explained exactly what happened and why I tossed them and told them I have a video and requested that rating be removed. They said they couldn't do that in order to keep the rating system fair! I responded how's that ****ing fair to me should I let passengers use my car as a rolling bedroom regardless of whether there's another passenger. Furthermore should I provide lubricant, condoms and a cigarette for when they're done! Fair my ass!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

75drive said:


> a cigarette for when they're done!


You forgot to add "...........and get one-starred by the next passenger for having a car that smelled like smoke................".


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

Carry pepper spray! Sabre Red!


----------



## Mickeywest (May 19, 2016)

I really think they way you handled the husband question is fine, why is it your responsibility to phrase it in a way that makes him feel comfortable. You clearly said you have a husband. Does everyone expect you to carry around a photo of him, go into detail about the list of things that make you love him before he accepts your answer? 
Maybe he should just stop intimidating women rather than you having to change your behaviour re the hours you work and the way you phrase your answer.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

75drive said:


> I tossed two guys for trying to &%[email protected]!* in my car with another passenger next to them in the backseatand they gave me 1 star I emailed Uber explained exactly what happened and why I tossed them and told them I have a video and requested that rating be removed. They said they couldn't do that in order to keep the rating system fair! I responded how's that &%[email protected]!*ing fair to me should I let passengers use my car as a rolling bedroom regardless of whether there's another passenger. Furthermore should I provide lubricant, condoms and a cigarette for when they're done! Fair my ass!


That's one of many differences between uber and Lyft. Lyft will remove a bad rating.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

StudMuffin said:


> So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


This is your first but won't be your last. I've had to deal with countless drunk paxs who've acted worse than this creep. Had a group of guys describe in explicitly sexual detail how they wanted to ********* me as my tip. At least one of them was so embarrassed by his friends behavior he tipped me $25. I've had guys ask if i wanted to make out with them. Had guys ask my bra size (I'm well endowed). When these incidents happen I go on my intuition. If my gut says they are harmless drunk horny pax i let it slide. Rate them 5* then go back a few days later and change their rating. Only once did I report a serious incident where the pax in back seat got violent. Hit my seat then reached around punched his friend then grabbed me. I was close to destination so I didn't kick them out. It happened on a dark road and I didn't want to escalate things. Guy in front tipped me $10 and apologized. Uber responded with a phone call not email on that incident. Told me pax have been deactivated for lesser offensives.

I've received great advice on this forum on how to stay safe as a female driver. For one, I don't pickup pax downtown after dark. I've found other lucrative areas to work.

The best advice I got was from Another Uber Driver suggesting I call 911 when things turn creepy to use your term, inform the pax I've called the police, and wait until the police are behind me and pull over.

What bothers me most of all, if a male driver ever spoke to a female pax the same way men have made suggestive remarks to me, not only would the news cover it; but the driver would be deactivated.

But so is the life we choose when we are female drivers driving at night. If I was a morning person I'd only drive during the day. But I'm not so I have to be extra careful.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mickeywest said:


> I really think they way you handled the husband question is fine, why is it your responsibility to phrase it in a way that makes him feel comfortable. You clearly said you have a husband. Does everyone expect you to carry around a photo of him, go into detail about the list of things that make you love him before he accepts your answer?
> Maybe he should just stop intimidating women rather than you having to change your behaviour re the hours you work and the way you phrase your answer.


He SHOULD. Lots of things SHOULD happen in life, but they don't.


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

FAC said:


> That's one of many differences between uber and Lyft. Lyft will remove a bad rating.


I would tell Uber prostitution is illegal and am sure they wouldn't want to ruin their sterling reputation of their drivers running a rolling bordello. The legalities are enormous and please change your rating. The other thing you can do is tell your passengers to please remain in their seats and put their seatbelts on. Required by the insurance company for their safety. Another Uber driver said these are family vehicles and the exchange of bodily fluids is NOT permitted for the health of every other passenger after them. They will be hit with an expensive cleaning bill.


----------



## Mickeywest (May 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He SHOULD. Lots of things SHOULD happen in life, but they don't.


 By not calling other people out on victim blaming it is just perpetuating the ideology that men can never change their behaviour therefore women should. That's just not good enough.


----------



## Ravensflight (Jun 9, 2016)

StudMuffin said:


> So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


----------



## Ravensflight (Jun 9, 2016)

StudMuffin said:


> So I'm pretty new to uber and all my pax had been pretty descent so far, until the other night! This guy compleatly creeped me out! First we refused to tell me where we he wanted me to take him, which was a bit weird but I was in a pretty high traffic area so ok whatever. I could smell the alcohol on him and he was either silent or mumbling under his breath most of the ride. Then randomly he asked me ' do you have a husband?' And I said ' yes I have one of those' then he says 'what does that mean' and I say ' you asked me if I had a husband, I said I did, that's what it means' he asked me the same ' what's that mean?' Like 3 more times, at this point I'm just ignoring the guy. Finally we get to his house and I tell him have a nice night. He looks at me and says ' now turn of your car/lights' so I'm kinda freakin out now as the creep factor has shot up! I tell him ' hell no get out of my car' he try's to play it cool being like 'oh I'm just kidding' but still isn't getting out of my car just sitting there staring at me. I tell him again to get out of my car, and finally he does. Reported his creepy ass to uber, and got a 1 star review for my troubles


 I would have dropped him off at the local cop shop.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

StudMuffin said:


> I have to say I really dislike the fact if I need to call/ or they need to call about a ride that they now have my number in their phone history. I haven't had an issue with it yet, but there's still time


He probably has 3 women chained in his dungeon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jayRex said:


> Where is the popcorn?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jayRex said:


> Where is the popcorn?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jayRex said:


> Where is the popcorn?


----------

